# little bou in need of rescue in Louisiana



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Racheal is the contact and the shelter's number is 504-359-5111

In a message dated 3/19/2010 3:22:20 PM Central Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Please crosspost especially to rescues! 

This little guy has an injured rear leg. He needs an xray. He's older but definitely has a ways left in life. He's very sweet. She told me a weight and I believe it was 5 lbs. He's tiny. He's heartworm negative. 

He's at the westbank jefferson parish animal shelter in marrero. He needs out ASAP. 

Racheal is the contact and the shelter's number is 504-359-5111. But I can be reached by email for further questions & can assist. 

Thanks,
Alissa


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

*added picture*

If someone can help us by pulling him, we can find a foster


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cindy, if they could hold him until Friday i'm off Friday and Saturday and i'll drive to Louisiana and pick him up. Do you know about how far that is from Crestview, Fl?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Debbie it 4 hours from you, thats a long drive.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cindy if he can be held until Friday i'll go pick him up.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Debbi,
I'll call them on monday hopefully they will.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I just saw this I can do it I just need to find gas money It's about an hour and a half from me


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry for the double post


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Cindy if he can be held until Friday i'll go pick him up.


 
Debbie,
I'm in Gulfport so I'm about 2 hours from that pup and 2 hours from you. If you need help getting him let me know. I could go get him and you could meet me when I get back to Gulfport and pick him up. It would save you about 4 hours driving time. The only problem is I can't do it on Friday or Saturday. My husband is taking off work on Friday and we're going out of town over the weekend. If anything happens that we don't go I could do it anytime. Just let me know if I can help. 
Jane


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Jane, i sent you a pm.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just to update everyone, this little boy was saved by another rescue. So he is safe! Yeh. Thank you to Debbie and Jane for their offer to help us.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! So glad he is safe!


----------

